# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Reverse Osmosis system for textile washing

## jwilliams

We have a large wash sink, but the deionized water system that fed it was long ago dismantled, and we haul jugs of distilled water over when needed for washing textiles. We don't use it enough to justify the expense of upgrading that system and paying the maintenance fees to keep it up, but we'd like something a bit more convenient. 

I would be interested to find out if anyone has experience with or data about the use of a reverse osmosis filter in place of deionized water. There is plumbing to the sink, so adding a RO system would be easy.

Thanks for your feedback. This was already posted on the listserv.

Jim

Jim Williams
Exhibition Designer/Preparator
Kent State University Museum
515 Hilltop Drive
Rockwell Hall  Museum
Kent, OH  44242
p 330-672-0304 f 330-672-3218
http://www.kent.edu/museum

----------


## Aquasafe

Hi Jim,

I came across your post while browsing and although I do not know much about textiles, I do know nearly everything about reverse osmosis. After reading your post, I had to come and mention that we are a reverse osmosis company, and we have systems that also consist of a de-ionization stage (http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/...system-6-stage). I am not sure if this info is helpful, but if it is, and you have any questions, let me know.

----------

